# New Holland TT60A parking brake



## Newfield (Dec 12, 2012)

I need help.
I've NH TT60A. On parking break, is it push down to make park or pull up to park?.
Thanks


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Your "Parking Brake" is actually a brake pedal locking device. Here's what an internet brochure for a TT60A says:

"Parking brake......Engage hand-lever, press brake pedals to lock service brakes". 

On my old Ford 3600, you pull the locking handle and depress the brake pedals, and they are locked in place. To release, depress the brake pedals and it should release. Handle position - "Up" is locked and "down" is released. On mine, I don't depress the brake pedals extremely hard to lock the brakes, or they become difficult to release.


----------



## Newfield (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you for info.


----------

